# Silver TT - Zoe?



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Birmingham New rd ..... TTOC badge on the back and a dodgy GB badge 

Anyone?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry, not me 

Hev x


----------

